# Stereo wires identification?



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I inhereted am FM modulated 6-disc changer from my sister and wanted to install it in to the 200. I will T-tap off of the stereo harness so there will be no easy color-coded adapter. I took the HU out the other night to install it and to my dismay the wires are not color coded or even paired in the slightest. The trusty meter helped me find the 4 speaker circuits, the constant and the switched power. Of the other two wires, how do I determine which is ground and which is dimmer? Both give similar impedence and voltage readings. Does anyone know them by color or have a copy of the adapters instructions which show the ports and their use? Any help is appreciated as I am stumped. I know I could ground to anywhere but want to avoid any possible ground loops. Thanks.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

do what i did and rip off all your wires for the sound system... and use your own...

here's a question though... if the cd changer is fm modulated... why do you need to tap any wires???


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

B14Drifter said:


> *do what i did and rip off all your wires for the sound system... and use your own...
> 
> here's a question though... if the cd changer is fm modulated... why do you need to tap any wires??? *


You should only need 12 volts constant (which you've found), a 12 volt accessory wire (only shows 12 volts when ignition is on), and ground. You will not find a ground in the nissan harness as they have no true ground wire. The radio is grounded through the antenna. You can ground the ground wire to the bolt holding the center console in place.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I need to tap the harness for power. The changer only runs phantom off of a HU but requires taps for the FM mod box. SentraStyleEMW, that's what I was afraid of, thanks for the confirmation. I just didn't want to start tapping wires as I have burned up an old HU that way but didn't want to seek out a chassis ground if I didn't have to.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I may have diagrams. Got a fax#


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

i have the haynes manual... they have a diagram for the stereo system, but they didn't indicate what color the ground is... i'm at work right now, but i can scan it and email to you later... what's your email address???


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Here is the OEM wire colors for the factory headunit

1998 Nissan 200 SX Stereo Information 

Constant 12V+> Pink 
Switched 12V+> Blue 
Ground> Gray 
Illumination> Red/Brown 
Dimmer> Red/Yellow 
Antenna> Right Front 

Front Speakers 6 1/2" Doors 
Left Front> (+) Brown 
Left Front> (-) Black/Red 
Right Front> (+) Light Green 
Right Front> (-) Black/Yellow 

Rear Speakers 6 1/2" Rear Deck 
Left Rear> (+) Orange 
Left Rear> (-) Black/Pink 
Right Rear> (+) Blue 
Right Rear> (-) Black/White


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh that is an awsome description. Just goes to illustrate what were they thinking on the colorings here. In my cutlas I swear the powers were red black & yellow and the speakers were colored pairs. Thanks alot though. B14Drifter, check my profile for the contact email. I could not access your contact info.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I have instant access to any cars stereo wiring code. Yeah, it does seem really screwed up. I recently did a stereo install in my Grand Prix (bypassed factory amp with new wire) and a 90 Crown Vic. Now that is really screwed up. Found out it was common ground, so new wiring had to be run.


----------

